# OS Commerce - Admin Passwort umgehen/ändern



## exitboy (30. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem das bei meinem OSC das Admin Passwort und die Emailadresse nicht mehr vorliegt. Habe jedoch volle Adminrechte auf den Rechner.

Meine Fragen:

ist der Login Standart immer "admin" ?

Wo werden die Passwörter und die Usernames + Emailfiles abgespeichert für den Admin. In der SQL DB?


----------



## tanmar (1. Juli 2006)

Hi!
Das kommt ganz darauf an wie der Login realisiert ist. Von Haus aus bringt OsCommerce überhaupt keinen Login-Mechanismus für die Administration mit.

Wenn Dir beim Zugriff auf die Admin ein separater Login-Dialog vom Browser entgegen springt dürfte das admin/ Verzeichnis einfach mit einer .htaccess und .htpasswd Datei geschützt sein - die könntest Du im zweifelsfall einfach bearbeiten/löschen.

Wenn Du direkt in der Seite ein Login Formular hast basiert der Login Mechanismus auf einer der Contributions wie Admin with levels. 
In diesem Fall kannst du per phpMyAdmin in der Tabelle admin einsehen welche Email Adresse bei dem User eingetragen ist und kannst dir ein neues Passwort zuschicken lassen.
Grüße
Marco


----------

